# Dualit brew head gasket



## Richardthe675th (Jan 29, 2016)

I couldnt get a replacement brewhead gasket for my Dualit Espressivo as its 'out of stock' on their website -part No 05509 - and only available with the shower head for £12.50 elsewhere, from a possibly dodgy 3rd party.

Very annoying as this wears every time you insert or remove the filter holder and leads to water leaking round the filter holder and dripping into your coffee cup. One might suspect Dualit of building in obsolescence. Lasted about a year in my case.

After a lot of online searching and a bit of guesswork I found that the same brewhead is used by several other manufacturers and this silicone gasket is the same part:

Krups Expresso Maker Head Seal MS-620342

Available from Belstar Electrics for £3. I bought five.

Hope this is helpful


----------



## Plado (Jul 17, 2018)

Though it's 3 years since this contribution I would like to thank Richardthe675th for his very useful information. I will click on the thanks button when i have posted this appreciation. What he found by very clever strategy searching has saved me a heap of trouble trying to get a Silicone gasket for a Dualit coffee machine. So as soon as I saw his posting I went straight to the recommended site and I'm mighty pleased they still do the matching Krups head seal and I ordered 3 of them. They last about 18 months from daily use and my current one is still working but when I removed it for cleaning it left sticky stuff on my fingers so it was time to renew. Many thanks again and I hope Richardthe675th is still looking in here occasionally to see my grateful thanks. I bet I'm one of many who has found the info useful.

--

Plado


----------



## Chris W (Oct 13, 2019)

Another thank you to Richardthe675th for this post. I too couldn't find a Dualit gasket, so great to find an alternative. I'm starting to understand that many of the coffee machines around the same price point are all using the same group head and quite possibly coming out of the same factory. I am looking at the Sage range a possible upgrade from my Dualit Espressivo, but now wondering whether it's really the same inside. Does anyone know any more about this ?


----------



## Caretaker (Jan 18, 2020)

Wow thanks for this Richard!

although belstar has now run out of spares a quick search on eBay came up with the goods two gaskets for £6.99. Saved £300 odd quid buying a new machine!


----------



## IainS (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks for this, Richard. Just got a couple

off eBay. Our Espressivo is 8 years old was considering a lockdown purchase to replace it. I'd half searched dualit for the seal a while back as it's clearly perished/degraded but no luck so just stuck with it. 
Always interesting to discover parts all made in same factories just with different badges.


----------



## Bobby Colvill (May 17, 2020)

I have a Expressivo and need to replace the seal, can anyone point me towards where I can buy one, can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Anne Shannon (Feb 2, 2021)

Caretaker said:


> Wow thanks for this Richard!
> 
> although belstar has now run out of spares a quick search on eBay came up with the goods two gaskets for £6.99. Saved £300 odd quid buying a new machine!


 Hi there, could you give me the name of the seller on Ebay, just bought a gasket and it's the wrong one, thanks Anne


----------



## Dicko78 (May 23, 2021)

Another thank-you very much to the OP! My dualit is ancient and has been in a box in the loft for the last 5 years. Just got it down and cleaned it up, ran some water through it and remembered why it ended up in the loft in the first place - leaking! My internet trouble shooting lead me to a leaky gasket and having not found one in the dualit website I finally ended up here. Just bought a couple on eBay so fingers crossed that'll be me back up and running before long! 👍


----------



## PaulS (May 30, 2021)

Biggest problem I've had with this, is removal of the screw in the centre of the head in order to replace the gasket. My first Dualit machine, it would not come out. Eventually damaged it trying. New machine. The gasket on my second has now gone. Still have the original replacement, but guess what. Same problem. Screw is firmly stuck. I've tried descaler, the hammer tap per the manual - It just will not budge. With the drip tray there, it's hard to get under it, too. Screw head is starting to give as I put so much torque on the screw, so stuffed again it seems, unless anyone has any ideas? Not a cheap machine, and dammed if I'll get another if this one cannot be fixed, despite me really liking them!


----------



## One Cup A Day (Oct 11, 2021)

Good thread and prevents having to bin okay machines. Any advice on the size of the small *flat head screw* that is used?

Supplier suggestion? Had to drill out the existing one and need to replace (Dualit Esspressivo)


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2021)

The screw will come out more easily if you allow the machine to heat up first. Also use a short screwdriver.


----------



## SamSwaf (10 mo ago)

I just ordered replacement shower head and gasket from Dualit direct on their website (they have stock) and the screw is not the same size as the one on my older machine.

i replaced the gasket Only and now I can’t get the bloody filter holder in because the silicone is so fresh.

one More thing. I found it easier to remove screw when working upside down. Much easier


----------



## karyingmary (16 d ago)

Hi all I have bought some new gaskets from dualit website and still after a couple of use it just sprayed everywehere. Has anyone experienced this before?


----------

